

Studying fire ant rafts could mean better waterproof materials & robots - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/fire-ant-floating-rafts-study-may-lead-to-better-waterproof-materialsrobot-behavior-20110426/

======
phlux
Wouldn't the examination of the hydrophobic qualities of their bodies reveal
more than their raft configurations?

Is the hydrophobia of their bodies a function of their mass, thus the
preclusion for the water tension to break?

